# Coffee grinder - Gaggia Vintage



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi there!

I have bought/got a old old gaggia grinder, it looks super cool, but it needs some cleaning and maintaining... I have a question, the burrs I think are around 63-64mm diameter. Do you think this grinder is sufficent enough for espresso making? Like using it with my Cherub or any other E61 machine? I already have a old commercial grinder with burrs of size approx 72mm so I think that one is better??

The main problem remains on both grinders - that I can not adjust micro and macro. I think the size chages too fast.

Thanks for opinions and comments,

Regards!


----------



## coffeyanan (Sep 1, 2017)

And I just want to know if you who know more about grinders then I do (not hard to find such a fellow), do you think that grinders like Eureka Mignon and such are better the old italian grinders that were used in bars and such, like la san marco SM90 (flat burr 74mm) or upper posted Gaggia (flat burr 64mm)?


----------

